# Bentley prisoner (pic)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sentenced....


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't worry Bentley, Cookie will bake you a cake with a file in it. We'll spring you soon!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL Now that's a great pic! Just as BriGuy said, we'll spring you, Bentley!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty darn cute!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Too funny Joyce!"Dirty rotten coppers I'll pack a poop sandwitch & digg a tunnel out of here"


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> LOL Now that's a great pic! Just as BriGuy said, we'll spring you, Bentley!


Keep in mind that if you guys spring him from the joint he's going to become *your* poo eatin problem


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Poor poor Bentley. If it's cold then give him a poopcicle and be done with it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Poor poor Bentley. If it's cold then give him a poopcicle and be done with it.


He's not kissing me with that mouth! :yuck:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

HAHAHAH oh my, that is too funny. Poor Bentley.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max and the boys are on the way to spring you, Bentley! There's ALL kinds of poop at my house - squirrels, and deer, and foxes and rabbits and if we can sneak over the hill, there's a HORSE!

see you later!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Heehee! Broadway Bentley strikes again!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a frozen dinner the other evening and I'm thinking that Bentley and I are eating the same thing.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess and I just heard a little rumour that's there'e a conspiracy afloat to free Bentley. We're gonna sneak him up here to Canada till the heat is off. Better get used to the snow Bentley!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha you guys are hilarious!! 

DH just got back from the store with the Deter. Since we already paid for these I'll use them but then I'll try pumpkin or lockdown.
There's 60 pills, each dog takes 5 pills twice a day that's 20 pills a day. If after 2 weeks it didn't work I'm supposed to double the dose :doh:
That could add up to $10.00 a day because knucklehead wants to eat poo?? No!
The Dr had better cut me some slack tomorrow because Bentley is about to learn a very important lesson!


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Bentley pics*

I love this picture of him. Soooo adorable!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

As I have clearly stated before, THIS BOY'S BEEN FRAMED! There is no way that face would do that, NO WAY I TELL YA!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> As I have clearly stated before, THIS BOY'S BEEN FRAMED! There is no way that face would do that, NO WAY I TELL YA!


I smelled his breath. Your defense is invalid!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I have never figured out why certain dogs love to do that. My sister-in-law's Brittany Spaniel does it too. It's just too disgusting!:yuck:


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

oooh poor boy  ... is there space in jail for another poo eater and tunnel digger .. or even two?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> I smelled his breath. Your defense is invalid!



Ewwwwwww! Bentley gives a new meaning to "potty mouth"...  Don't worry Bentley, mom still loves you...it's just going to be from a distance until you clean up your act. Wait...maybe I shouldn't have used the words "clean up"...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am going with a different defense as the evidence is clear that he is eatting poo...but it is his reason that is being misunderstood.

Bentley realizes mom is sick and dad is not scooping it as often as mom wants....hence to try to eliminate some stress from mom he is trying to clean it up as often as mom wants....and since he has no thumbs he cannot use a shovel - hence he has to resort to picking it up with the only thing he can - his mouth...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh Mr. Bentley, what a great picture.

If the tablets don't do the job, try adding pineapple to his food.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Belle's Mom said:


> I am going with a different defense as the evidence is clear that he is eatting poo...but it is his reason that is being misunderstood.
> 
> Bentley realizes mom is sick and dad is not scooping it as often as mom wants....hence to try to eliminate some stress from mom he is trying to clean it up as often as mom wants....and since he has no thumbs he cannot use a shovel - hence he has to resort to picking it up with the only thing he can - his mouth...


Are you a lawyer? You should be a lawyer


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am not a lawyer by profession, but he just looks so sweet, innocent and well meaning.....his motives must be pure.....that sweet golden face lets them get away with so much!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hang in there, Broadway. I just PMed all the crazies in the _Fur Dawgies Only _thread.
Soon a gang of screaming golden banshees will rescue you!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great picture! I just got PS Touch on my iPad and I can't figure out how to use it. I'm not suggesting your pic is photo shopped though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

hey Bentley it's Miaya I am on my way to spring you, When my Mom's not looking I will teach you the joy of the kitty litter cookie jar I found in our back room


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

I think he can be reformed... he looks remorseful...ish!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Great picture! I just got PS Touch on my iPad and I can't figure out how to use it. I'm not suggesting your pic is photo shopped though
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a blast with it, I have PS Elements on my PC I actually have 6 also but never use it because Elements is so fun & super fast. I made this pic in about 3 minutes.

I'm not familiar with iphone (I'm an Android girl) what version PS do you have on it?


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Great picture


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

